# Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???



## Manu1979 (25. Juni 2004)

Hey ihr Lieben  #h 

Wir haben bis jetzt immer mit Köderfischen versucht, einen Wels zu
fangen, doch leider ohne Erfolg!  #d 

Machen wir was falsch oder gibt es was besseres???  ;+ 

Wäre nett, wenn ihr euer Wissen mit mir teilt!

Thanks  :z


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hi,

mit welcher montage fischt du auf wels?

köderfisch ist schonmal gut, in welcher tiefe bietest den an?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Esoxologe (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hühnerdärme,so eklig wie`s klingt, funzen auch....
Aber Wallerfischen ist sowieso eine Geduldssache.
Viel Glück dabei....


----------



## Manu1979 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

#c  Wo bekomm ich denn einen Hühnerdarm???  :v 

Pu, wie tief wird das sein????? 4-5 m glaub ich! Oder? 
Wie tief ist denn unsere liebe Donau???  #c 

Ich denk schon wieder an den Hühnerdarm  :v  :v  :v


----------



## poppers (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hallo, versuche es doch mal mit einem Tauwurmbündel.
Welche Köderfische benutzt du den? Schleien sollen Top sein


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hi,

du fischt also direkt auf dem grund? ist nicht so gut, der waller raubt nach oben, ist auch alles nach oben ausgerichtet augen maul etc. er kann schon mal einen vom grund nehmen aber nicht so gerne und nicht so oft......

würde vorschlagen, sucht euch ein schönes loch setzt davor den köder.... 
achtung waller sind hart zu bändigen, passendes gerät setzt ich mal vorraus...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Darry (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Ein wunderschönen guten Morgen ,

bezüglich Köder und Montagen würde ich mal die Suchfunktion nutzen, da wurde ja schon einiges zu dem Thema Montagen und Köder für Waller besprochen. Das sollte Dir auf jeden Fall Aufschluß bringen. Bezüglich der Donau wirds dann halt schon schwieriger, da kann Rob dir vielleicht besser helfen, der fischt ja auch an der Donau (zwar in Österreich, aber egal). Jetzt sind alle Donau-Spezies ghefragt, helft der jungen Dame!!!!:m 

Grüße


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hi Darry,

Korneuburg denk ich mal ist in österreich.... bin auch neben der donau. das ist momentan nicht das prob. ich denk eher mal das sie einfach nen köderfisch reinwerfen und auf gut glück hoffen. das wird halt ned leicht funktionieren.....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Manu1979 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@bad poldi

Du bist gemein  #y 
Wir nehmen hauptsächlich Lauben! Sind die vielleicht zu klein?


----------



## Darry (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@BadPoldi

da hast du absolut Recht! Das mit dem Köfi auf Grund ist im Normalfall die schlechteste Möglichkeit. Wenn Boje nicht möglich dann halt U-Pose an einem langen Vorfach (1,5-2m) versuchen und wenn es nicht zu weit rausgeht ne knochenmontage als "Alternative" zur Boje.

Grüße,

@Manu, das mit Österreich tut mir leid, bin geographisch nicht so gut bewandert!


----------



## Mühle (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hehe, hab vor etwa 8 Stunden einen gefangen. Im Rhein auf Tauwurm. Und was für ein Monster: 41,5 cm lang.
Es wurden am gleichen Abschnitt aber schon weit größere ebenfalls auf Tauwurm gefangen. Ansonsten würde ich auch zu Köderfisch raten, Da kann man eher größenmäßig selektieren.

Gruß Mühle

P.S.: Hatte noch einen fetten Breitkopf von 66 cm. Auch auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Darry (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@ Manu


das mit den Lauben muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, nur eine einzelne ist halt für nen Waller en bissl wenig. Nimm 4 oder 5 Stück an einem großen Wallerhaken (kein Drilling), das funktioniert auch!!!


----------



## Manu1979 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@darry

Du bist auch gemein  :c  :c  :c  *ggg*
Werd das mal mit der Pose versuchen! Hoffentlich klappt es!
 :z


----------



## Manu1979 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@mühle

Du hast einen Wels auf Tauwürmer gefangen???   :v 
Suuuper! Ich fang nicht mal einen Karpfen auf Tauwürmer  #d


----------



## Darry (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@ Manu,

ich bin nicht gemein :c , ich verusche dir doch weiterzuhelfen (wie alle anderen ja auch).
Versuch das mal mit dem Laubenbündel an einer U-Pose, das ist wesentlich aussichtsreicher als auf Grund!


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*



			
				Manu1979 schrieb:
			
		

> @bad poldi
> 
> Du bist gemein  #y
> Wir nehmen hauptsächlich Lauben! Sind die vielleicht zu klein?



Hehe,

ja so bin ich nun mal.....     

äh lauben zum wallerfischen??? nicht wirklich, da kannst zanderchen und hechtlein ärgern, waller evtl. mal nen schönen kleinen....

nimm da mal ne 4 pfd karausche oder schleie, 60er geflochtene schnur, rute um die 400 gramm wurfgewicht, bojenmontage oder knochenmontage, ne gute großfischrolle - bigbaitrunner oder so....

und wenn einer beißt gut festhalten, der zieht dich sonst rein....     

ist evtl. etwas sarkastisch, aber glaub mir so einfach mit ner laube wird das wohl nix....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Mühle (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@ Manu

ja nun, was will ich machen? Der Rhein wimmelt nur so von den Babywelsen, scheint mir. Angler, die etwas weiter oben genagelt haben, fingen gestern abend einen ähnlich kleinen Wels.
Mir wäre auch lieber, die kleinen würden sich zurückhalten.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Darry (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@BadPoldi,

mein Kumpel 5 Lauben (ca. 10cm) an einem Einzelhaken und U-Pose Ergebnisse: 1,65m - 72Pfd, 1,43m - 38Pfd, 1,39m -43Pfd. Ich denke das hängt auch stark von Gewässer ab! Ich wolltes es zuerst auch nicht glauben aber so is es nun mal!

Grüße


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hi Darry,

ja sicher geht das schon mal, mir scheint aber mehr als ob manu ned mal die richtige ausrüstung dafür hat.... und finds halt den fisch ned fair gegenüber wenn man den nichts entgegensetzten kann.... muß ned sein wenn ich schon expliziet drauf angle...

hab ja geschrieben etwas sarkastisch, aber mit 1ner laube oder tauwurmbündel ist halt nicht sehr selektiv meiner meinung.... sicher fängt man damit auch ab und an mal nen schönen waller keine frage.....

wie gesagt auch vom grund werden köder aufgenommen vom waller, aber besser ist halt überm grund oder oberfläche...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Darry (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@ BadPoldi

Ich stimmer dir voll und ganz zu! Wollte nur erwähnen das mit nem 5er Pack Lauben auch funktionieren kann. Das Optimum an Köder ist das definitv nicht, das sehe ich genauso. Eine einzige Laube ist definitiv kein guter Köder, wie du bereits gesagt hast, genauso mit dem Köder auf Grund, das kann auch funktionieren ist aber echt nicht sonderlich aussichtsreich!

Bei den Geräten stimmer ich Dir sowieso zu!!!!!

Zu schwach und es ist definitv unfair, da ein vernünftiger Fisch damit eh verloren geht und dann evtl. (wahrscheinlich) daran verendet, das ist Sch...!!

Wenn man gezielt auf Waller fischt, sollte man wirklich nur mit speziellem Gerät fischen, sonst sind die Chance eine Fisch zu landen äußerst gering.

P.S. erzähl mal was zu deinen Ruten und Rollen die Du fischst, BadPoldi?



Grüße


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hi Darry,

wenn ich auf waller fisch nehm ich immer meine Big-Baitrunner XL. Die sind mit ca. 180m 60er geflochtner Leitner bespult. Bojenmontage wenn möglich mit aal als köder entweder 1,5m unter oberfläche oder 0,5m über grund. da hab ich die besten erfahrungen mit gemacht. vorfach 1mm kevlar auch von leitner, einzelhaken 8/0. rute weiß ich garned den hersteller, ist ne 3,60er vollglasrute somit eigentlich unkaputtbar... 35er reißleine von der boje und nen 100gr schwimmer mit 40gr vorgebleit... so in etwa. fisch aber nur ab und an mal auf waller, eigentlich fisch ich ausschließlich auf karpfen. treiben lassen im boot ist auch immer ein guter versuch...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

hey manu!!!
ich hab im greifensteinbeitrag von euch doch eh schon 2 links zum welsfischen gesetzt.guccccccccccckkkkkkkkkksssssssttttttt du!!!!
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=30742&highlight=wels

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=29552&highlight=wels
übrigens an die deutschen freunde...korneuburg liegt neben wien)
geh einmal ins raubfisch angeln forum und gebe da den suchbegriff wels ein......
in der juliausgabe des anglerboardmagazins wird es einen artikel über das welsfischen geben..
ich hab gehört das der staubereich beim kraftwerk gut sein soll....such dir einen platz wo du an einer tiefen rinne fischt und leg dort auf grund mit upose deinen köder ab.bojen wirst du dort leider nicht setzen dürfen.
versuch mal:grösseren köderfisch,tauwurmbündel(werden dir die kaulbarsche u koppen abfressen) oder was auch gut ist tintenfisch!!
ich glaub ihr solltet uns mal beim richtigen welsfischen in altenwörth besuchen...aber nach der schonzeit!
lg rob


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hi rob,

ich werd kommen )) kennst mich doch....

aber dann ned traurig sein..... *ambodenliegvorlachen*

sorry, konnt ich mir ned verkneifen....

Gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

wie poldi schon sagt!!die ausrüsstung ist das a und o!!!
ohne richtigem gerät,guten knoten und schnur hast du bei einem grösseren keine chance und alles is hin.
alles planen bis zur landung mit dem welsgriff!sonst is er wieder weg.wirst sehen die ersten bisse verschlagst du eh weil du alles falsch machst.is mir genau so gegangen.
vorallem wenn er frei abziehen kann und sich nicht so wie bei der boje gleich selber hakt.


----------



## Adrian* (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

probiers mal mit nem 18cm großem turbotail von Profi-Blinker...


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

heeee poldi was geht da:r



:m
na schau mer mal!aber so 4 bisse werden wir schon auf unsere beiden bojen(2 weil wegen spot und der nacht du darfst ja nicht,da teilen wir)bekommen.ob wir sie auch gut haken und keine 10 kilo treibgut in der schnur hängen wird man sehen.aber mit dem boot geht das schon...ruckzuck frei:m
übrigens hab ich 50% meiner welse am tag gefangen...die grossen am morgen und nachts.


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

4 bisse in 2 nächten und drei tagen !!!mein ich!!ausser es geht zufällig mal wirklich gut


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

He Rob,

ist ja traumhaft soviele Bisse, dann werd ich dir mal zeigen wie man 80% der Bisse verwerten kann.... ;-)))

ab wann ist bei euch schonzeit vorbei?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

ab juli gehts wieder voll los...aber warten wir es ab..das wasser hatte heuer noch nie
17°..ab da bauen sie ja laich auf.wenn wir pech haben laichen sie ende juli oder anf august oder eventuell gar nimmer wenn es so weiter geht.
übrigens,denk ich auch das wenn ich mit 0.35 er auf vollspannung fische ich eine grössere bissausbeute hab.muss mal ne stärkere schnur aufspuhlen damit ich den druck überhaupt bringen kann!bis dato bin ich mit 0.22-0.33 hs und einer 2m 0.60er schlagschnur gefahren.ausser für po da hab ich durchgehen 0.60,bekomm aber nicht genug rauf um zu 300 meter entfernten boje zu kommen und dann noch genug backup habe für den biss/drill!
meine reissleine is 0,22 und das langt bei mir.muss ja auch auf die dehnung der überlangen reissleine achtgeben.da schlag ich eine 0,35 er nicht mehr ab.


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

He rob,

ist nicht dein ernst oder? 300m entfernte boje? in AW?
da muß ich mir ja noch was einfallen lassen..... SHIT.-. da brauch ich ne multi, ne big-game oh-je....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

eben das sind schon entfernungen..aber die zweite liegt nur bei 250 meter.wenn du die stelle siehst weisst du warum.leider keine andere möglichkeit den spot zu befischen.
deswegen auch das mit der reissleine....die geht ja an die 10 meter lang ans andere ufer.da reisst du keine 0,35 er mehr durch.bei der 0.22 tu ich mir schon schwer.
aber keine panik.fisch dort mit einer 5lbs rute,der us baitrunner xl 6500 ...und eben mit 0.22 oder 0.33 er ...das gerät bringst du sicher zusammen und langt vollkommen.
gut einen mit 80 kilo hab ich noch ned drauf gehabt


----------



## Conchoolio (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

hey leute hat jemand mal einen link wo ich ein bild der unterwasser-posen montage finde? greez euer choolio


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

mhhh ich hab schon mal ein foto von so einer uposenmontage ins netzt gestellt...muss aber erst suchen und finden:c
eigentlich ist es ganz einfach.du nimmst ein laaaanges kevlarvorfach(1,5meter ev. mehr) darauf bindest du den oder die haken,danach wird die upose(wie eine durchlaufpose) auf das vorfach gezogen und vorne und hinten mit einem stopperknoten(aus powergum) oder einem einfachen gummistopper(schneidet sich langsam wieder runter) fixiert.die pose muss so gross sein damit sie dein ködergewicht trägt.also bei tauwurm brauchst du keine grosse ,aber bei köfi schon.teste das vor dir im wasser.
ist die pose genau in der mitte des vorfaches liegt der köder genau auf grund(einfache grundmontage mit grossem durchlaufblei voll auf spnnung sonst treibt dir das ganze vorfach nach oben..sofern der köder leichter als die pose ist).
ziehst du die pose zum köder steigt der in dem verhältniss vom grund.
so ich schau mal nach foto)


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

haa ich habs gefunden :z 
nämlich hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23503&highlight=upose
lg rob#h


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hi Rob,

da muß es doch noch ne nähere stelle geben oder? oder darf man keine bojen setzen aber das wär auch ned das problem.... dann eben knochenmontage. kann ja ned sein das es nur spots in 300m entfernung gibt.....

ich geh ungern von der 60er weg, man weiß ja ned was so drann geht ;-)))))

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

hi rob,

nochwas, hab grad deine u-pose angesehen. mach auf den haken mal nen no-knot dann hast mehr druck auf dem haken...

nur so als tipp....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

jupp poldi!!alle meine haken haben nur mehr den notknot!!das ist ein drei jahre altes vorfach!
es gibt noch eine rinne genau vor unseren füssen!5meter...da gehts auch und weiter rechts oben könnten wir in die kremsmündung nähere bojen setzen!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

hallo leute#h !

Hühnerdärme,so eklig wie`s klingt, funzen auch....
Aber Wallerfischen ist sowieso eine Geduldssache.
Viel Glück dabei....  Esoxologe :m

hühnerdarm ist in österreich verboten damit zu fischen wegen deren krankheitserregern könnten verschiedene bakterien ins gewässer übertragen werden und natürlich den fischbestand damit befallen, bekommt man auch niergends mehr zu kaufen!  Lg. Gregor 
wer aber bestimmt ein super köder nur müsste man zuerst mit ein wenig kilos damit anfütern........ #h


----------



## Rig (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hey endlich mal ne Lady an bord!

(-Darf das sagen, -bin nämlich selber eine!)  Zwar kenne ich mich an der Donau so überhaupt nicht aus und gehe selbst eher auf Kapfen mit der "leichten" Grundangelei am stehenden Gewässer, habe aber schon von Kollegen gehört, dass sie mit der etwas unkonventionellen "Luftballonmethode" am System mit Köderfisch mit schwerem Geschütz auf Waller auch am Fließgewässer gehen.(dabei treibt der Luftballon, eingeschlauft in die Schnur, mit dem Köder auch an unzugänglichere Stellen, unter Geäst etc. und bleibt dort hängen und besser als die Pose positioniert...). Ob diese Methode wirklich was taugt kannst ja selber mal ausproben, wenn sonst garnichts mehr geht#a 

Na du traust dich was! Die Donauriesen warten...
Fischst du mit geflochtener?
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## robert1985 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

würde mich mal ganz direckt zum tauwurm bündel entscheiden hab ich auch schon ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht. grösser haken 5-10 würmer udn nen kleiner tip wenn dir das alles mit der u-pose zu komplieziert is nene stück kork am hacken geht auch aber net so gut


----------



## Knobbes (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@Mühle,

der kleine Wels ist doch auch schon mal was, aber wenn man bei euch so viele Kleine fängt, würd ich mir mal Visitenkaten drucken mit der Adresse und draufschreiben in 5-10 Jahren mal wieder an der Angel vorbeischauen.

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

hallo manu gehst du heute mit deinem freund fischen#a ?

ich fahre mit meiner frau an die donau heute abend mal sehen was sich tud,
hatte gestern nur ein paar bisse und nen kleinen zwergen gelben der gleich wieder schwimmen dürfte, hatte die meisten bisse auf meine fischboilies nur ist keiner wirklich über die rolle gegangen....
neuer tag neues glück:m #h Lg. Gregor


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@MaHaTaWaNa  #t 

Hey Kumpel! 
Was interessiert es dich, ob sie fischen geht??? 
Schau mal, was du für ein süßes Pupperl daheim hast   
Da kann nicht schnell eine mithalten... schon gar nicht sie

@manu

Sorry, ist nicht bös gemeint! Ich steh nun mal nicht auf Blondinen! Aber
ganz nebenbei: Ich kenn dich vom Andagio glaub ich!
Und das, mit den "Waller-Fang-Versuch"... Gehe lieber auf kleinere Fische!!! #w Barben sind doch eher was für Damen (alle Frauen hier werden mich für diese Aussage hassen, aber es ist eben meine Meinung!!!)

 #a


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

falls du hier etwas mehr im board lesen:b  würdest MARCO, würdest du herauslesen das ich nur einschließlich mit meiner FRAU zum fischen gehe und nicht alleine,wie auch das manu MICH gefragt hat wann und ob ich fischen gehe, nur mal hier zum klar stellen, auserdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ich dir ne rechenschaft schuldig bin?!!!!:r  meiner FRAU macht es unheimlich spass das fischen also gehen WIR stets zu ZWEIT fischen!!!!!!!!
PS: mal hallo im BOARD!


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@Bad MaHaTaWaNa

Sachte, sachte Kumpel!!!! Das war ein Scherz und eigentlich als Kompliment
für deine Frau gedacht!!! Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass die Relation ganz schön gewaltig ist! Der vergleich zwischen den beiden Frauen!
Sorry, wenn du das in den falschen Hals bekommen hast!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

ist schon okey !

wo wohnst du im 21 bez.?


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@MaHaTaWaNa

In der Siemensstraße! Kennst du dich aus in Wien?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

ja natürlich ich habe 22 jahre im 21bez. gewohnt!#6


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Hey cool! Auch ein Jedlersdorfer?!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

geh ins anglerboardchat da kann man besser plaudern!


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

@MaHaTaWaNa

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Bericht! Muss in 20 Minuten zur Uni. Bist du am Abend auch im Chat? Wär cool!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

ja bin ich meld dich halt bei mir! tschüüüüü


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

manu auf welcher seite fischt leicht du so immer, im staubereich oder im flussbereich?#a #h


----------



## Manu1979 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Im Flussbereich! Hab grad gelesen, du fischt im Staubereich! Dort fang ich nie was  :c


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

ist das dort wo man die stiegen runter geht, im flussbereich? habe bis jetzt dort nur geplinkert#d ! wie fischt du dort auf grund, und was fängt man da so?


----------



## Manu1979 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Genau und dann noch ein Stück rauf! Barben fang ich dort! Echt, hab dort noch nie was anderes am Haken gehabt!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

mit wieviel grundblei fischt du dort und welcher rute, habe dort noch nie auf karpfen gefischt ist ja die strömung mega stark und ich fische mit 2 1/2 lbs stecken, (handgebaute), habe mein ehmanns rod pot und 3 rx digital hiermit fische ich auf karpfen, hab selber erst zwei zwergen karpfenfischis erbeutet und diese durften gleich wieder schwimmen, am freitag ist der wels drann#a #6


----------



## Manu1979 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

Uuuuiiii was su alles wissen willst  ;+ 
Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, weil 
mein ganzes Fischerzeug gehört nämlich meinen
Freund und da ich ja ohne ihn nicht fischen 
gehe und er mir die Ruten immer auswurffertig 
zusammenbaut, hab ich leider keine Ahnung  #d 

Ich fische ja noch nicht so lange!  :c


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

dann sag schon mal deinen allerliebsten :l er soll sich für freitag schon mal alles herrichten damit ihr zwei auch mit kommt, geht ihr noch vor freitag fischen?


----------



## lichtgestalt (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*

HI Manu,

du fischst in der Donau auf Waller? wo denn in der Donau? will auch endlich mal so ein ding fangen! ( okay ich hab es noch nicht wirklich versucht) aber trotzdem will ich;-)
schöne Grüße


----------



## scarred (19. September 2004)

*AW: Womit fische ich am besten auf den Wels???*



			
				Manu1979 schrieb:
			
		

> #c Wo bekomm ich denn einen Hühnerdarm??? :v
> 
> Pu, wie tief wird das sein????? 4-5 m glaub ich! Oder?
> Wie tief ist denn unsere liebe Donau??? #c
> ...


Hallo wo fischst du dann in der donau also ich bin ein 100%er donau angler und ich kenn keine stelle die 5 m tif ist so wiet ich wieß ist die tiefste soelle in BW bei so knappen 3,50m (bei normalem wasserstand )


----------

